# Basic Home Brewing Tips



## Massive G

I am going to post this as pretty basic mainly outlined around the safety and sterility of your brew.
Not getting into recipes cause there are tons of powder calculator sites around for oil powder solvent .
I use USP castor oil, and Sterile vials and USP solvents, please don't ask me to buy as a simple search can reveal tons of sites.

The first step is that I bake the castor oil in the sterile vial for 2 hours at around 350 degrees.
For formulation stainless steel kitchen measuring scoops are washed and dried, them triple rinsed and allowed to air dry with 70% IPA, then triple rinsed with DI water wrapped in foil and baked for an hour at 400 degrees F.

Once all ingredient are cool solvent is added first (BA/BB) then powder then hot castor oil is added and mixed with a glass rod previously cleaned and dried in foil as above, gloves are used sanitized with 70% IPA - once mixed and in solution the mix is transferred into a fresh sterile vial and baked at 300 degrees F for 60 minutes and then vented at the end with a needle for excess moisture  and solvent vapor.

Basic solvent quantities are 1.5 % BA and around 10-15 % BB, hormone and end product doesn't exceed 250 mg ml.
Enanthate and tren are the easiest to make at lower solvent levels, Cyp prop and deca can go up to the higher ranges.
forget about drol dbol var strol in standard oil solvent recipes.

Let it fly flame or ?

Baked my gear from early on mex vet to UG and never had once single issue with sterility in the cases where it was high solvent level high dose those products were salvaged with diluting with USP oil and baking then transferring to sterile vials. always grew like a weed, many will tell you heat will destroy the hormone but it won't.

Castor oil is thick, but hormone solubility is excellent, and you won't be able to filter it no matter what, have tried many oils over the years and never really cared for grapeseed, sunflower, MCT , ethyl oleate, sesame or cotton seed.


----------



## ALLEX

For me it's about clean glassware and heat. I do not filter. 

Rinse all glassware with alcohol and cover with aluminum foil. Put in some glass bakeware also rinsed with alcohol. Once dry put your powder, BA and BB in the beaker, wait a few minutes then top of with oil until desired final volume. 

Put in pan with cooking oil, not water, as moisture makes gear cloudy. Keep everything covered with foil. Add heat until oil in pan starts smoking, reduce heat, keep beaker there for a good five to eight minutes, swirling every 30 seconds. At this point bacteria will be already dead. Transfer to large vial with glass funnel. 

I make 100ml batches, not more. Preferred oil is organic sunflower filtered 5x. It's a brand I use here. Very clear, like MCT. 

I do short esters at 100mg/ml and long esters at 200mg/ml. EQ I might do 300. 

After vial is sealed and crimped (I use a spoon), I cook it for 15 minutes in the pressure cooker. 

Done. 

Before anyone tells me I'm crazy for not filtering, I learned this from a guy who's been doing like this for 20 years and never had a problem. I've made 6 batches and neither me or my friends had problems either.


----------



## ALLEX

ALLEX said:


> Rinse all glassware with alcohol and cover with aluminum foil. *Put in some glass bakeware also rinsed with alcohol*. Once dry put your powder, BA and BB in the beaker, wait a few minutes then top of with oil until desired final volume.



Forgot to say. Put it in low heat oven until dry.


----------



## Massive G

ALLEX said:


> For me it's about clean glassware and heat. I do not filter.
> 
> Rinse all glassware with alcohol and cover with aluminum foil. Put in some glass bakeware also rinsed with alcohol. Once dry put your powder, BA and BB in the beaker, wait a few minutes then top of with oil until desired final volume.
> 
> Put in pan with cooking oil, not water, as moisture makes gear cloudy. Keep everything covered with foil. Add heat until oil in pan starts smoking, reduce heat, keep beaker there for a good five to eight minutes, swirling every 30 seconds. At this point bacteria will be already dead. Transfer to large vial with glass funnel.
> 
> I make 100ml batches, not more. Preferred oil is organic sunflower filtered 5x. It's a brand I use here. Very clear, like MCT.
> 
> I do short esters at 100mg/ml and long esters at 200mg/ml. EQ I might do 300.
> 
> After vial is sealed and crimped (I use a spoon), I cook it for 15 minutes in the pressure cooker.
> 
> Done.
> 
> *Before anyone tells me I'm crazy for not filtering, I learned this from a guy who's been doing like this for 20 years and never had a problem. I've made 6 batches and neither me or my friends had problems either.*



I can't count the times I have had UG sources tell me over the years that they baked the product and never filtered, many used a lot of solvents but in the end the really big guys may filter, but many millions of doses have been taken by guys that were made with powders from china, wesson oil, and vials and stoppers cleaned and dried with IPA - then all filled and baked or as stated autoclaved or pressure cooker.


----------



## Massive G

Massive G said:


> I am going to post this as pretty basic mainly outlined around the safety and sterility of your brew.
> Not getting into recipes cause there are tons of powder calculator sites around for oil powder solvent .
> I use USP castor oil, and Sterile vials and USP solvents, please don't ask me to buy as a simple search can reveal tons of sites.
> 
> The first step is that I bake the castor oil in the sterile vial for 2 hours at around 350 degrees.
> For formulation stainless steel kitchen measuring scoops are washed and dried, them triple rinsed and allowed to air dry with 70% IPA, then triple rinsed with DI water wrapped in foil and baked for an hour at 400 degrees F.
> 
> Once all ingredient are cool solvent is added first (BA/BB) then powder then hot castor oil is added and mixed with a glass rod previously cleaned and dried in foil as above, gloves are used sanitized with 70% IPA - once mixed and in solution the mix is transferred into a fresh sterile vial and baked at 300 degrees F for 60 minutes and then vented at the end with a needle for excess moisture  and solvent vapor.
> 
> Basic solvent quantities are 1.5 % BA and around 10-15 % BB, hormone and end product doesn't exceed 250 mg ml.
> Enanthate and tren are the easiest to make at lower solvent levels, Cyp prop and deca can go up to the higher ranges.
> forget about drol dbol var strol in standard oil solvent recipes.
> 
> Let it fly flame or ?
> 
> Baked my gear from early on mex vet to UG and never had once single issue with sterility in the cases where it was high solvent level high dose those products were salvaged with diluting with USP oil and baking then transferring to sterile vials. always grew like a weed, many will tell you heat will destroy the hormone but it won't.
> 
> Castor oil is thick, but hormone solubility is excellent, and you won't be able to filter it no matter what, have tried many oils over the years and never really cared for grapeseed, sunflower, MCT , ethyl oleate, sesame or cotton seed.



Allex's post reminded me I used glass ware in the past for larger batches, all this of course was for me and me only...but was fun back in the day.


----------



## ALLEX

Massive G said:


> I can't count the times I have had UG sources tell me over the years that they baked the product and never filtered, many used a lot of solvents but in the end the really big guys may filter, but many millions of doses have been taken by guys that were made with powders from china, wesson oil, and vials and stoppers cleaned and dried with IPA - then all filled and baked or as stated autoclaved or pressure cooker.



Correct. Clean environment, meticulous on cleaning every tool, every vial, beakers, etc... No filtering. 

It's more common that most people think and thousands of vials are sold each year with unfiltered gear. 

I've been told pharmaceutical companies don't filter either, but don't know if that's true.


----------



## sodzl

I've done filtered and unfiltered batches. I never had problems with the unfiltered batches. I can say that the dieter batces were always clearer.


----------



## ALLEX

How's this masteron 100 as far as clearness go? 







Made for a good friend who ordered the raws from Linda. No filter. Melted like butter in 2%BA and 18%BB. Very good raws, by the way.


----------



## ALLEX

About this bad boy? 






Do I need to tell you guy what it is? Looking good or what?


----------



## Bonacris

Have either of you made injectable mtren


----------



## ALLEX

Bonacris said:


> Have either of you made injectable mtren



Unfortunately, no. 

What concentration do you need?


----------



## ALLEX

Test Prop:


----------



## monster-ish

What happens of your raws have contaminants? I've had batches with what looks like little clear flakes in the gear. Only way to get it out would be to filter correct? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonacris

ALLEX said:


> Unfortunately, no.
> 
> What concentration do you need?



2mg/ml would be nice but ill take 1mg/ml would do either. Don't want to waste the raws by trial and error


----------



## ALLEX

monster-ish said:


> What happens of your raws have contaminants? I've had batches with what looks like little clear flakes in the gear. Only way to get it out would be to filter correct?



Yes, the flaking thing never happened to me. I've got like a floater or two that somehow made it in there. 

When that happens, I filter room temperature with a 1u membrane. Removes any solids without being a pain in the ass like smaller membranes.


----------



## ALLEX

Bonacris said:


> 2mg/ml would be nice but ill take 1mg/ml would do either. Don't want to waste the raws by trial and error



Well, you should wait until someone who's done it to show up, but I'll leave this info here:

If you've got a 0.001 scale, put 0.250g powder and 0.5ml guaiacol in a large vial where you marked your final volume. Also, heat up your oil until very hot. Microwave will do. 

Use an open flame to heat up powder and guaiacol until it smokes. Get back and forth from flame for 5 minutes while you keep swirling. Add hot oil to final volume. Cap vial and cover beaker. Wait until cold. Add oil to final volume again, as it shrinks when gets to room temperature. If you filter, do it now. If you don't, bake or pressure cook. Add 1 or 2%BA. 

If you don't have a 0.001 scale, do 1g to 2ml. Make it 10mg/ml then cut with oil to right concentration. 

I've seen guys saying it holds with EO as a carrier, no oil, but wouldn't trust this info.


----------



## Nattydread

Great info ALLEX. Thank you. What do you recommend for orals like Cialis


----------



## ALLEX

Nattydread said:


> Great info ALLEX. Thank you. What do you recommend for orals like Cialis



I gave up on oral solutions long time ago. I eyeball water, glycerine and a splash of a liquor beverage. Most will turn into suspensions that you have to shake before using. Some, like dbol, will dissolve just fine. It's totally case by case. 

Cialis is a pain. Put your powder in a glass bottle, warm up your glycerine and water in a beaker or something. Dump it in your glass bottle. Shake shake shake and shake some more... Add your beverage and you're done. Make it 10mg/ml.


----------



## Nattydread

Thank you. Gonna give it a go. 




ALLEX said:


> I gave up on oral solutions long time ago. I eyeball water, glycerine and a splash of a liquor beverage. Most will turn into suspensions that you have to shake before using. Some, like dbol, will dissolve just fine. It's totally case by case.
> 
> Cialis is a pain. Put your powder in a glass bottle, warm up your glycerine and water in a beaker or something. Dump it in your glass bottle. Shake shake shake and shake some more... Add your beverage and you're done. Make it 10mg/ml.


----------



## Steelex

Why would you not filter?

Every piece of glassware prior to filtering is a variable you don't have to worry about if you just run the gear through a twelve dollar filter? 

I think a lot of unfiltered gear ends up being ok because if there is any bacteria, it's so little that the immune system just deals with it. I mean hell how many times do you get a cut and don't put a bandaid on it? Like a billion times and you may get an infection like once.


----------



## ALLEX

Steelex said:


> Why would you not filter?



Because I've been using unfiltered gear for a number of years and never had a problem. Also, because filtering with a .22 takes a long while and the solvents can eat up the membrane. 

Also, I don't sell... So, it's either for myself or close friends who trust the non-filtering method. 

I've also been told by someone with a PhD in bio-chemistry that it's ok if you autoclave/pressure cook it. 

So, there.


----------



## goback2013

ALLEX said:


> Put in pan with cooking oil, not water, as moisture makes gear cloudy. Keep everything covered with foil.
> 
> After vial is sealed and crimped (I use a spoon), I cook it for 15 minutes in the pressure cooker.



Is the pan a glass pan, and do you place the pan on the stove top or in the oven ?

When you place in the pressure cooker.. do you put water in the pressure cooker ?
What is the purpose of the pressure cooker ? To ensure all bacteria have been killed ? Or to ensure an evenly distributed solution ?


----------



## ALLEX

goback2013 said:


> Is the pan a glass pan, and do you place the pan on the stove top or in the oven ?



Teflon. Stove top.



goback2013 said:


> When you place in the pressure cooker.. do you put water in the pressure cooker ?



Sure.



goback2013 said:


> What is the purpose of the pressure cooker ? To ensure all bacteria have been killed ? Or to ensure an evenly distributed solution ?



Sterility. 

Pressure cooker is a poor man's autoclave.


----------



## goback2013

thanks allex.. your responses in all threads have been very helpful.


----------



## twatwaffle

I’m in shock that some people don’t filter. I didn’t even know that was a thing ???

Have you non filtered guys ever stared at your gear in the vial and noticed almost microscopic traces of dust? 

In all my batches from the most reputable raw sources around, there are traces of dust particles.

You don’t get an infection because it’s still sterilized through the chemical and heat process, but you are still injecting fucking solid matter into your muscles, if you do not filter. It doesn’t matter how clean your glass is, it matters of the hormone was handled and exposed before it got to you. 

That’s honestly one of the dumbest things i have ever heard in my life. It’s takes like 5 mins to run several 100mls through a .45 filter. You don’t need a .22 because your not trying to sterilize it again....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsnowyo

Great post, would love to brew a batch someday


----------



## ALLEX

twatwaffle said:


> I’m in shock that some people don’t filter. I didn’t even know that was a thing ???
> 
> Have you non filtered guys ever stared at your gear in the vial and noticed almost microscopic traces of dust?
> 
> In all my batches from the most reputable raw sources around, there are traces of dust particles.
> 
> You don’t get an infection because it’s still sterilized through the chemical and heat process, but you are still injecting fucking solid matter into your muscles, if you do not filter. It doesn’t matter how clean your glass is, it matters of the hormone was handled and exposed before it got to you.
> 
> That’s honestly one of the dumbest things i have ever heard in my life. It’s takes like 5 mins to run several 100mls through a .45 filter. You don’t need a .22 because your not trying to sterilize it again....



You're probably correct, but in real life it really doesn't translate into a concern, as many people have used unfiltered gear thru the years without issues. If I do notice floaters I may filter room temperature thru a 1-2um filter.


----------

